# diet needed



## mrvilly (Jan 30, 2006)

right guys you have all been very helpful to me and you all seem to be very up on you stuff... i have read a few of the daily food courses and it scares the crap out of me...

im going to be going on my first cycle soon, but i am concerned about what to eat... i know many of you have posted your diets on here per day..

but is there a begginers diet?

as i would never be able to clear that kinda food away..

i have got some protein shake ...

but would any one be able to fill in the gaps for me and help me to sort out a daily guide to what to eat... 

many thanx

mrvilly


----------



## ben johnson (Jan 30, 2006)

mrvilly, im a newbie myself and i am on a cycle and i am trying to eat right. my workkout ptnr who i may say has a an awesome physic (6'2", 227lbs, bf10/11%) has really helped me alot but it will be hit and miss for you...from what i read on this board all the time u can start with "what r u trying to accomplish"?  r u "bulking or cutting"? then u have to find out what is going to wotk for you. go to the "bulking/cutting/muscle foods area" and read. everyones body works/reacts different and u will be just like that. there is not cut and dry diet.  i have been reading and trying to get mine perfect for what i want to accomplishe for about a month now. i bought a book or two that shows cal/protein/carbs/fats and portions and all that crap. now....im experimenting with what works. sorry so long and i hope most on the board will agree that it will be trial and error for a while til u find what works for you. good luck bro...


----------



## mrvilly (Jan 30, 2006)

*cheers mate*

thanx for you help mate .. i wil give it a go and see where things go....l


----------

